#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Can I get Outlook to automatically update its contacts according to an excel spreadsheet?

## MoreMailMoreProblems

Hi everyone,

I have several lists of names and email addressed that I can very easily download as an excel file. 

I want each of these lists to be grouped in outlook as a separate distribution lists.

The contacts in these lists will change from week to week.

I have looked up how to import a distribution list into outlook which is fine but I don't want to have to redo that every week, especially if it will involve deleting the out of date lists from outlook each time I do to avoid double ups.

I would like outlook to be able to update a certain distribution lists automatically when something changes in the excel spreadsheet.

Is that possible?

if so how do I get it to work?

 I have both excel and outlook for office 365.

Thanks,

----------


## LJMetzger

Hi MoreMailMoreProblem and welcome to ExcelForum,

See the file associated with Post #3 in the following thread: https://www.excelforum.com/excel-pro...ith-excel.html

I think it does exactly what you want.  Please backup your contacts, and use test names for contact lists, until you are sure everything is working properly, as the program automatically deletes contact lists, before creating new contact lists.

Individual contacts can be added/deleted, but must specifically be named before they are deleted.

If you need additional help, please attach a sample workbook (not a picture or pasted copy).  Make sure there is just enough data to demonstrate your need.  Include a *BEFORE* sheet and an *AFTER* sheet in the workbook if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Make sure your desired results are shown, mock them up manually if necessary.

Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and then scroll down to Manage Attachments to open the upload window.

Lewis

----------

